# Honor 7c discussion thread



## Digit-Brand (Jun 1, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

You know what’s annoying. Hybrid card slots that you get in phones. Phones that offer the feature usually claim to offer dual SIM capabilities and expandable storage, but usually fail to mention that you can only choose one of the two. Do you want to use two SIM cards and also get expanded storage? Well, too bad!

With the Honor 7C, this is not a problem. The company offers a three-card design slot, that has space for two SIM cards as well as a microSD card. So you can continue to use your phone without any compromises. Want to use one SIM for calling, one for data and still have plenty of storage space? With the Honor 7C, you can!

This ‘no compromise’ attitude also continues with Bluetooth. The phone offers dual Bluetooth, that lets you connect with two devices at any time. Want to stay connected to your fitness device while you workout, but still use your Bluetooth headphones or headset to listen to your favourite tunes while you work up a sweat? Because you can stay connected to both, no sweat! Err... or is that more sweat? Never mind, you get the idea... 


Do you use a phone with a Hybrid SIM slot? Have you ever faced this dilemma of having to choose between a secondary SIM card or a microSD card? Share your experience and comments about this feature, or the lack of it in your current phone.

Of course, the more you comment, the more chances you have of winning something special.

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/h-99_dgHZIZ8G5ZMFT_bbvkEOUUlL3ZxHMvfuhQvPHiUUh8Pjr6m94WXz7s9MPUfr76JCfZh2uq7AcduYFqkLdeu2z3BCordceSJOxVgfzHp2NlgBZEZSb7cUAXdQfKPxGcEYPPQDdP5XAK4cA

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2018)

Honestly speaking, the three-card slot should be on every phone, including top end flagships. Hybrid slots should die. (RN3 has that)


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2018)

Certainly, the hybrid slot is annoying for the ones who use Dual SIM + SD Card.

For this very reason, am forced to use SIM Extender in my RN3 with SIM1 + SD inside and the SIM2 is just hanging outside of the SIM tray. It's good that 7c provide separate SD card slot for users like me.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2018)

Flash said:


> Certainly, the hybrid slot is annoying for the ones who use Dual SIM + SD Card.
> 
> For this very reason, am forced to use SIM Extender in my RN3 with SIM1 + SD inside and the SIM2 is just hanging outside of the SIM tray. It's good that 7c provide separate SD card slot for users like me.



That thing though on back looks ugly. Glad  so far have not bought any such phone. Recently got Moto G6 Play and Oppo A57 and though aged cpus and specs both have three card design tray.

Anyway, Phones having 64GB or more internal storage like 128GB can get rid of SD card slot.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 18, 2018)

I use a 64 GB card on my phone so I need 3 card design.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 19, 2018)

Three card design should be implemented by more manufacturers & is a great feature. Good thing it is making a comeback in ~10k smartphones at least. 

Dual Bluetooth is nice to have but not a deal breaker.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 6, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Share your experience and comments about this feature or the lack of it in your current phone.


In my Realme1 the hybrid slot is present, but it lacks a fingerprint sensor and the camera quality is not so good. But the Honor 7c has a great camera and fingerprint sensor too and the aluminum body and front glass surely add a premium look. It would be a great competition to middle range phones, like Realme 1.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 6, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Do you use a phone with a Hybrid SIM slot? Have you ever faced this dilemma of having to choose between a secondary SIM card or a microSD card? Share your experience and comments about this feature, or the lack of it in your current phone.


*Do you use a phone with a Hybrid SIM slot?*
No, I have Yu Yunique unfortunately.
*Have you ever faced this dilemma of having to choose between a secondary SIM card or a microSD card?*
No, I have Yu Yunique unfortunately.
*Share your experience*
To be honest it's good to have three card slot on phones for ease but its hard to get them when considering compatibility and its good that Honor 7C has it and is preferred by all. Dual Bluetooth I think is of no need as there are many Bluetooth devices which have dual connectivity options.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2018)

Giridharan7 said:


> *Why r their still phones going with hybrid sin slots* it sucks really
> And if you ever feel useless think of hybrid sim slots



Because 3 card slot takes more space & hybrid is always a better choice than one sim + sd card. I think most people can easily survive with 64GB storage which is becoming the norm these days.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 7, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Because 3 card slot takes more space & hybrid is always a better choice than one sim + sd card. I think most people can easily survive with 64GB storage which is becoming the norm these days.


Yes, you're right. Having 128Gb of internal memory makes SD card no use.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Yes, you're right. Having 128Gb of internal memory makes SD card no use.


I am finding 64GB of my phone sufficient for now. A friend of mine is still surviving with a 16GB Nexus 5 in 2018.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I am finding 64GB of my phone sufficient for now. A friend of mine is still surviving with a 16GB Nexus 5 in 2018.


16 GB is ok if he's using it as a backup phone. 1 TWRP backup takes anywhere from 4 to 7 GB space and that would easily fill the storage up.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 16 GB is ok if he's using it as a backup phone. 1 TWRP backup takes anywhere from 4 to 7 GB space and that would easily fill the storage up.


Not everyone roots their phone & that phone is his primary phone. He's kind of extreme but just saying.

After living with rooted phones for 3+ years continuously(S2 & Nexus 4), I like using a phone without worrying about the stability of OS & regular maintenance.


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Having a hybrid slot could be the most toughest decision to make.While movies and games are getting bigger and casual nowadays even 128 gb could reach a chance of not sufficient.On the other hand the dual sim which is a kind of essential cant be ignored.The dual bluetooth doesnt appears a big matter of fact even bluetooth is just for a while.And dont implement EMUI in all of your devices.Just try something new and notice the feedbacks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> While movies and games are getting bigger and casual nowadays even 128 gb could reach a chance of not sufficient.


Then you need a PC or some external drives. People install OS on 120 GB SSDs.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 27, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/2_tQdoCTtMpBxDPdwV-G9mYRecgVGic9V5TshdDXr3haHMnYE_ZbHXjWEpOW9mXl9ydaRW33YI-TqRhZ_w2J3tbo7v0V8qzfAhzxvthRP0PWIg907oYTUd0PMkYgh5oEnw3NKL9C​
Battery life in a smartphone is paramount. After all, what good is a smartphone if it can’t last through an entire day.

The Honor 70 sports a reasonably large 3000mAh battery. However, the phone manages to make the most of the battery capacity.

For starters, the phone comes with a HD+ display and not a FHD+ display. This means that the display uses lower battery power.

Another feature to note is that the phone is powered by Qualcomm’s Snapdragon 450 SoC. this particular SoC is the first in the Snapdragon 400-series chipsets to be manufactured using the 14nm process. This means that the chipset is able to offer greater performance, while consuming less power.

The Honor 7C also features Smart Power 5.0. This nifty little feature offers multiple power saving modes. So you can pick one that best suits your needs.

So, What do you think of the power saving features of the Honor 7C? How do you try and conserve battery power. Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## Akshat Goyal (Jul 28, 2018)

Yeah I do have a phone with hybrid SIM slot which annoys me a lot as I was always in a dilemma of having to choose between secondary SIM or a microsd card. Every phone should have 3 card slot design just like Honor 7 C which offers a 3 card slot design.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Aug 1, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an* Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/ax9PEsovbBa3kDa5AVZWhZOJMEQ478k5NRcmyViZrgBIVkF0FFTlOUNkp9z1vv_5f6WWtgZtIlTyCRlVFv6zGp6q8oPWjfJrWHkygIjWF9Ni1IjR75Fb4MCzfFjZkKq4l5Qqq6GU​
With so many flagship smartphones ditching the fingerprint scanner for facial recognition, it seems like the fingerprint sensor is already passé. However, Honor feels like just because there is an emerging tech in the market, doesn’t mean that we should immediately ditch the old. Especially when it comes to budget smartphones.

Facial unlock seems to be the current trend for smartphones with more and more top-of-the-line phones adopting the trend. The Honor 7C brings the technology down to budget segment.

Setting up the facial recognition system in the Honor 7C takes a few moments. However, once set up, all you need to do to unlock the phone is to just bring it up to your face.

The system then scans your face and determines if it really is you. Once it does that, it unlocks the device for you.

Of course, if you want, you still have the option of unlocking the smartphone sing a fingerprint scanner.

The fingerprint scanner is located on the rear panel of the smartphone, which is where most devices tend to place it. As a result it should be familiar to most users.

As one can see, the Honor 7C offers users the choice of unlocking the phone using either face unlock or your fingerprint. So they can choose the system they are the most comfortable using.  

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 2, 2018)

At least they ditched the notch design in their low budget phones. Honor 7c is a good phone with a good battery of 3000 mah but with OEM the processor is not perfect with the price segment. I love aluminum body design and both facial and fingerprint sensor in price under 10k definitely a good one for average phone users.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> At least they ditched the notch design in their low budget phones. Honor 7c is a good phone with a good battery of 3000 mah but with OEM the processor is not perfect with the price segment. I love aluminum body design and both facial and fingerprint sensor in price under 10k definitely a good one for average phone users.


It is more likely they didn't adopt it in first few phones. Now almost every phone has that abomination of a design.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 3, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> At least they ditched the notch design in their low budget phones. Honor 7c is a good phone with a good battery of 3000 mah but with OEM the processor is not perfect with the price segment. I love aluminum body design and both facial and fingerprint sensor in price under 10k definitely a good one for average phone users.


Future phones would be notched after all notch is a feature. Small notch like that of Essential phone is good IMO, but those big ones aren't that good (like iPhone X).


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, What do you think of the power saving features of the Honor 7C? How do you try and conserve battery power. Let your thoughts be known below.


Power saving is nowadays possible on every smartphone so, and there are many third party apps which function better in reducing battery usage. So, selling on that won't be the game changer. You need to optimize the functionality of the UI.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> As one can see, the Honor 7C offers users the choice of unlocking the phone using either face unlock or your fingerprint. So they can choose the system they are the most comfortable using.


Face unlocking is not secure, they work on particular points using Convolutional Neural Networks to capture the patter over our face, once it's trained it follows the pattern when it sees it again. To get accurate and secure Face to unlock we need the good sensor and I think which is not present in budget smartphones, that's why they are fast using fewer data points.
The fingerprint sensor is still the best way to be secured even in 2018


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 4, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Face unlocking is not secure, they work on particular points using Convolutional Neural Networks to capture the patter over our face, once it's trained it follows the pattern when it sees it again. To get accurate and secure Face to unlock we need the good sensor and I think which is not present in budget smartphones, that's why they are fast using fewer data points.
> The fingerprint sensor is still the best way to be secured even in 2018


Android had face unlock much before iPhone X made it cool, I think it was introduced in Android ICS (4.0 i think).

People think iPhone features are cool, that's it. It doesn't matter to them if its less secure or cumbersome.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Future phones would be notched after all notch is a feature. Small notch like that of Essential phone is good IMO, but those big ones aren't that good (like iPhone X).


Notch should be treated like an anomaly instead.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> You need to optimize the functionality of the UI.


More like replace it with stock android.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Android had face unlock much before iPhone X made it cool, I think it was introduced in Android ICS (4.0 i think).


OEMs didn't take trusted face seriously until Apple made a mini kinect-like sensor for iphone X.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 4, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> More like replace it with stock android.


Stock andorid is performs more faster than EMUI.


----------



## ChandanPandey (Aug 4, 2018)

Like using sims with microsd card. GOOD choice.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> OEMs didn't take trusted face seriously until Apple made a mini kinect-like sensor for iphone X.


At least the iPhone one is secure unlike the android ones, but android OEMs made a good choice with implementation as they gave a feature which people wanted with just a software update. When the coolness factor comes down, people will understand fingerprint sensor is superior which their phones have.


----------



## Minion (Aug 5, 2018)

Face unlock is gimmick


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2018)

Minion said:


> Face unlock is gimmick


Obviously it is


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2018)

Minion said:


> Face unlock is gimmick


Obviously it is


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> More like replace it with stock android.


Yes!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 6, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> At least the iPhone one is secure unlike the android ones, but android OEMs made a good choice with implementation as they gave a feature which people wanted with just a software update. When the coolness factor comes down, people will understand fingerprint sensor is superior which their phones have.


Yes,I have seen people getting frustrated over Faceunlock!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> When the coolness factor comes down, people will understand fingerprint sensor is superior which their phones have.


People would rather say "iphone is iphone" that admit it lacks basic things despite being priced higher than their kidneys.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> People would rather say "*iphone is iphone*" that admit it lacks basic things despite being priced higher than their kidneys.


I have heard that line before from Apple users lol


----------



## billubakra (Aug 10, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> *At least the iPhone one is secure *unlike the android ones, but android OEMs made a good choice with implementation as they gave a feature which people wanted with just a software update. When the coolness factor comes down, people will understand fingerprint sensor is superior which their phones have.



Wait, WHAT?


----------



## vamsikrishna (Aug 11, 2018)

I voted for second option. I take pics and videos for my pets and use card to keep them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Wait, WHAT?


Apple made a miniature kinect like sensor for X. 
It still fails at times is another story altogether.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I have heard that line before from Apple users lol


That's their default reply in any argument.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Wait, WHAT?


Yeah it truely is more secure than the face unlock implement with just the front cam, like most android phones. Mi8 & Oppo Find X have 3D face scanning, but its not as convenient as a fingerprint reader. Its just a bit faster than iris scanner of Samsung but the fact that you need to manual wake up the phone with power button increases the overall unlock time.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> People would rather say "iphone is iphone" that admit it lacks basic things despite being priced higher than their kidneys.


my iphone using friends say that too. Then I say to them cowpiss is still piss, even after you drink it.


----------



## Anonymous7 (Aug 17, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It is more likely they didn't adopt it in first few phones. Now almost every phone has that abomination of a design.


yes no phones are without notch


----------



## Anonymous7 (Aug 17, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> my iphone using friends say that too. Then I say to them cowpiss is still piss, even after you drink it.


this kind of guys never understand them and buys them just for that logo


----------



## Anonymous7 (Aug 17, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Android had face unlock much before iPhone X made it cool, I think it was introduced in Android ICS (4.0 i think).
> 
> People think iPhone features are cool, that's it. It doesn't matter to them if its less secure or cumbersome.


perfect word cumbersome.no surprise that copying the iphone features are considered as great


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Anonymous7 said:


> yes no phones are without notch


Good ones lack notch.


----------



## natwarlal (Aug 18, 2018)

Is this better than honor 7a. I have low budget.


----------



## natwarlal (Aug 18, 2018)

How much storage?


----------



## natwarlal (Aug 18, 2018)

Is 7c good for low budget? I want it for long time.


----------



## nehamalini (Aug 18, 2018)

How much time in normal charger and fast charger for charging?


----------



## nehamalini (Aug 18, 2018)

How long updates? Android Pie is latest one.I want that.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

Anonymous7 said:


> perfect word cumbersome.no surprise that copying the iphone features are considered as great


Copying bad things is bad. They are not copying processor or hardware.


----------



## Minion (Aug 19, 2018)

nehamalini said:


> How long updates? Android Pie is latest one.I want that.


Early 2019 maybe


----------



## Minion (Aug 19, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Copying bad things is bad. They are not copying processor or hardware.



Honor/Huwaie can't copy processor their kirin processor uses ARM architecture while A series from Apple are very different


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2018)

Minion said:


> Early 2019 maybe


That's too ambitious for a 10k phone. I think realistically it will take a year for Pie update for 7C, if they plan to update it.


----------



## ultimatewarrior (Aug 25, 2018)

I like 7c 3 slot design.


----------



## saumyagupta (Aug 25, 2018)

Yea, I am using one sin for jio and other for airtel. I need micro SD card slot separately.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Minion said:


> Early 2019 maybe


September 2018 if Honor wants to.


----------



## JasmineRoza (Sep 1, 2018)

Is this better than honor 9n?


----------



## Minion (Sep 1, 2018)

JasmineRoza said:


> Is this better than honor 9n?



No,Honor 9N/Honor 9 lite is better


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

JasmineRoza said:


> Is this better than honor 9n?


No, 9N is better except for notchless display, metal build and 3 slots of 7C.


----------



## AlbertFernandez (Sep 1, 2018)

Honor 7c is a great phone with a dedicated micro SD card slot.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 11, 2018)

The Honor 7C is equipped with a Cortex A53 octa-core processor which helps in delivering a clock speed of 1.8Ghz. Besides that, the smartphone comes with 3GB of RAM and an Adreno 506 GPU. This technical combination is seated upon a Qualcomm Snapdragon 450 chipset. If we talk about the connectivity features, it supports 4G with VoLTE, Wi-Fi, Mobile Hotspot, USB port, Bluetooth and GPS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The Honor 7C is equipped with a Cortex A53 octa-core processor which helps in delivering a clock speed of 1.8Ghz. Besides that, the smartphone comes with 3GB of RAM and an Adreno 506 GPU. This technical combination is seated upon a Qualcomm Snapdragon 450 chipset. If we talk about the connectivity features, it supports 4G with VoLTE, Wi-Fi, Mobile Hotspot, USB port, Bluetooth and GPS.


All of this was mentioned in the OP and the latter part of your post is expected by default in any phone.


----------



## JackRyan (Sep 15, 2018)

Honor 7C is good phone with snapdragon processor. Honor should use processor of snapdragon only.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

JackRyan said:


> Honor 7C is good phone with snapdragon processor. Honor should use processor of snapdragon only.


They should but they won't. Huawei supplies Kirin SoC's for their phones and it is costs them less than what Qualcomm would charge on a per piece basis.


----------

